# Working on Bullinger Translation



## CharlieJ (Oct 24, 2013)

For one of my courses this semester, I'm working on a translation of Heinrich Bullinger's _De origine erroris in negocio Eucharistiae, ac Massa_ (1528) [On the origin of error in carrying out the Eucharist and the Mass]. I don't think this has ever appeared in English before, certainly not modern English. This is part of a larger project I'm exploring: the interaction of polemic, historiography, and identity formation from the Reformation to the confessional period. 

Hopefully in a month or so I'll have some extracts. Would there be anyone willing to take a second look at some tough paragraphs?


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's a nice snippet:

"If Christ alone is to be obeyed, we should not pay attention to what some person before us thought should be done, but to what the one who is before all, Christ, has done."


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 24, 2013)

CharlieJ said:


> Here's a nice snippet:
> 
> "If Christ alone is to be obeyed, we should not pay attention to what some person before us thought should be done, but to what the one who is before all, Christ, has done."



I don't have the linguistic qualifications to help you out, Charlie, but man! What an excellent quote! 

Blessings to you in this labor.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 24, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> CharlieJ said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a nice snippet:
> ...


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 1, 2013)

A striking comment on idolatry from my translation work on Heinrich Bullinger, Swiss Reformer. Still working out some kinks:

"Thus, to the one who examines the Scriptures, it is almost immediately apparent that from the creation of the world, it has advanced by certain steps to arrive at the most profound darkness. For in the beginning, the very word of God, the one Light upon our paths, was snatched away, by more learned individuals being done away with and liberal arts being suppressed. Hence it came about that we most heartily embraced whatever things we fashioned for ourselves; the more senseless they were, the more lavishly they pleased us." (On the Origin of the Error of the Mass, 1528)


----------



## py3ak (Nov 3, 2013)

That's some very good stuff, Charlie, and the snippets you've posted seem both accurate and elegant. Have you found anyone to help?


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 4, 2013)

I have some people I can consult with as resources. We'll see how it goes. I'm about 20 pages through a first pass. 

I intend to use this thread to give occasional updates.


----------

